
Some tech investors sure seem to be getting defensive lately - unclebucknasty
http://www.businessinsider.com/big-tech-investors-sure-seem-to-be-getting-defensive-lately-2015-9
======
digital_ins
Yeah, that's the stuff that happens when you make dodgy decisions based on how
much of a maverick you think you are - and then look to invest in other
'seeming mavericks' like you.

Theranos is only the first, as more and more VC-backed companies come close to
the border where private funding and public funding meet (commonly known as
'get ready for an IPO'), you will see a steep and shocking correction in
valuations. Not a 'bubble bursting', but more of a 'okay, put the bong down,
we gotta drive home now' sorta thing.

